# ? For you high end shooters?



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

What is your prefered barrel brand?

I have been looking online ata few different brands and am down to 2.


Shilen
Adems & Bennett.
There is about a $100 differance between the two and the better of the reviews that I have found go to Shilen. But I cannot make up my miind yet when I comes to my first Rifle build. Thanks for teh input.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

cant go wrong with a Shilen!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Shilen hands down between those two. Look at Hart and Bartlien too.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

There also Douglas, Broughton, and Lilja as well.

If your going with a custom they are tops. I have both a Lilja and a Broughton and both clean up so easily it almost sucks to shoot some of my others. Both of these are SS, and in wildcat calibers which run the bullets out a bit harder than standard calibers do. Even with the faster twist for the longer bullets they still do not gunk up as quickly or easily as the others. 

Time might dictate which I would get, but if your building the rifle then the wait is worth it. IF your simply rebarreling a favorite sporter then they will all suit your purpose.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Shilen given those two choices. I'll take a Krieger over a Shilen but lots of fake wood been won with both.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

Bartlein, Krieger, Hart, Broughton, Lilja, Brux 
Current wait times are 16-30 weeks, maybe longer. A while back it was 6-8 months. Some competition shooters got caught short because they were going with how long it took to get the last barrel and ended up with shot out barrels while they were waiting on a new one. Most of these barrels are 416 SS and cost about $300 depending on caliber, contour, and length.


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Used to be Krieger guy--but now its nothing but Brux...


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Shilen....


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Guy's I appreciate all the feedback so far. I am looking at rebarreling an older savage 110, that has a bur in the chamber. Most of the people that I have spoken to about it think that I am nuts for putting any kind of money in the gun, But it has a strong sentamental value and I want to keep hunting with it. Sure I could build a completly new rifle useing a remington action, but I have set my mind laying downa few more with this one before I retire it. I am going to look into the other options mentioned here and see what I else I can find out. Thanks again for all the feedback and I am sure I will have more questions in due time.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shilen, Wiseman-McMillan, Kreiger in that order....Is Blackstar still around??.................Thoughts for you: unless your Savage barrel is wore completely out, someone might be able to clean up the chamber bur and save you some bux and maintain the sentimental value. A high-end barrel on this action isn't the way I'd go. Sorta like racing slicks on a 6cyl pickup. Yes it will work, but not the best money spent.


----------



## swglenn (Sep 20, 2009)

For a Savage you can buy a prechambered barrel that will fit. Look for a Pac-Nor barrel in the caliber you want. If you can set the headspace you can install it your self, or have a gunsmith do the measuring to get the headspace correct.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

The barrel wrench option is really nice on a Savage if you want different calibers.

I would buy a better pre-threaded barrel, Pac Nor, Krieger, Shilen, Lothar Walther or Doughlas as you will have to go with a name barrel to out shoot the Savage barrels. These all sell pre-threaded barrels, some of the other good ones don't, Hart, Bartlein, Border, Stiller.

An Adams & Bennet, Shaw, Wilson or others may or may not out shoot the factory barrel.

After the new barrel is on I would send the original back to Savage and I bet they fix or replace it at no charge.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

davidb said:


> These all sell pre-threaded barrels, some of the other good ones don't, Hart, Bartlein, Border, Stiller..


Unless I am missing something, I wasn't aware of Stiller making barrels. I have a bunch of Stiller Predator actions, never new about anything else. If they do, I am sure they are good too.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Oops I meant Lawton rather than Stiller. He is backlogged as he does them in between action runs. But he has already had a number of Wins and at least one record group with them already.

I might try one for my next barrel depending on wait time.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

+2 on what davidd said about the pre threaded Pac Nor barrels for the SAvage. Go to the savageshooters.com board and there is worlds of info ther about rebarreling Savages. With out a doubt the other barrels mentioned are all great quality and will serve your needs. The A$B often sold via Midway USA is cheaper but copper fowels badly in my experience.

If by chance you just want another Savage barrel in the same or other caliber, go to Longrangehunting.com and Sinman and Northern____ all have new just removed savage barrels for $60-100 bucks that were taken form doner actions used in other builds. 

I am starting a Savage build for 5-600 yard yotes in 6mmBR that will be in a Lilja barrel. 

One note on the Reminton builds/rebarrel is that in addition to the barrel cost you have an additional 2-$300 for fitting to the action by a g-smith.

Keep it shooting, Gary


----------

